# New toys from the "Candy Store"



## Bill Lamb (Sep 13, 2007)

Went to the fishermans "Candy Store" today in Salisbury. I ended up buying a Saltist 30H and Tsunami rod. Mr Fleming helped me choose a surf fishing combo and lots of tackle as well. Prices were better than I expected, the Trophy rod is a 2 PCS 12' TSTSC 1202XH, I did go with the suggested line, Sufix Tritanium Plus 20lb. Hope I made good choices. Now I just need to learn how to use it. Anyone close enough to Salisbury need not look any where else for better prices.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I told you where to go, I spend as much $ as I can in that store. You made excellent choices. If you feel the need to cast with someone let me know I'll help you out.


----------



## Bill Lamb (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Tacpayne! You would not believe how much tackle I was able to purchase there as well. I even purchased my little girl a "Pink" rod/reel as well. She thinks she's going to catch a King on it I think. I paid less for my reel there than any price I have seen on the net!


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

i live 2 miles away and get a good bit of my tackle there...never bought a reel though, whats the prices compared to others?


----------



## Bill Lamb (Sep 13, 2007)

$99 for rod, $138 for reel. NEVER have seen a place so full of tackle.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Reelkingin we must live really close to each other. I live off of Grace church road in Grace ridge


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

That is a good price. Also, I think you made an excellent choice. I think you did well asking around here before getting something. When I got started I bought 1 ultracheap Wally-world combo that was like 8' when I was down there having absolutely no idea what I needed. A few days later I bought a 9' combo from a tackle store that cost a 'lil more. Next trip I bought a super cheap 11' rod and used the mega-cheap wallyworld reel on it. Anyway, it goes on & on like that and in the long run I spent WAY more money than I ever should have and ended up with a big collection of junk by the time I got anything proper. You did it the right way and I promise you will never be looking back & regretting wishing "I shoulda got a cheap rod & reel", lol.


----------



## Snapperhead (Jun 5, 2008)

*well worth the drive*

I've been buying my freshwater reels there as have many of bass fisherman I know. They sell shimano reels cheaper than anyone I know of. They also have alot of custom painted crankbaits. If you didnt know it you would never know what deals are there. Now that im getting into surf fishing I need to check out the reels, I need a couple of baitcasters and have been thinking about the Abu's or either the Saltist 20. 
If I lived a few miles from there, I would be in serious trouble. Just being an hour and a half away I can still get in trouble.


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

Got an address for the CANDY STORE? Might like to give them some of my hard earned money.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

Snapperhead said:


> I've been buying my freshwater reels there as have many of bass fisherman I know. They sell shimano reels cheaper than anyone I know of. They also have alot of custom painted crankbaits. If you didnt know it you would never know what deals are there. Now that im getting into surf fishing I need to check out the reels, I need a couple of baitcasters and have been thinking about the Abu's or either the Saltist 20.
> If I lived a few miles from there, I would be in serious trouble. Just being an hour and a half away I can still get in trouble.


how do they sale shimano reels cheaper. i thought shimano set the price and unless they oked it you had to sale for that price to be a dealer. could be wrong just what ive always heard. this place is not to far down the road for me might have to check it out.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I borrowed a Tsunami before ..... nice rod .... grats 

I own a 20h and love it and planning on buying a 30h too someday .... great reels ..... and good line too .... 20lb matches up good with a 30 size reel ..... 

I think you got a good combo at a great price .... maybe a little more reel than a rod .... a 20H would match up a little better but hey you have a combo to land some pretty big fish ..... congrats

now get out and practice with it ...... (beaches are the best place to practice your casting) but anywhere will work


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats on the Tsunami...I have one and love it. 
The candy store has gotton all of my business since I was a kid. Great people also. He will also order just about anything you want. You will not beat their prices.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase Bill. That is a great place. I work just south of there, so I can shoot down there at lunch when I am in the market for something. On my last purchase I saved $30 on the rod and $15 on the reel over the next cheapest places I could find. I did price some big Senators a few years ago, and oddly they were higher than elsewhere. That may be different now, I'm not sure. Great people, and if they don't have it, they can probably get it.


----------



## Snapperhead (Jun 5, 2008)

jobxe327 said:


> how do they sale shimano reels cheaper. i thought shimano set the price and unless they oked it you had to sale for that price to be a dealer. could be wrong just what ive always heard. this place is not to far down the road for me might have to check it out.


Im not sure how they do that but there is a tackle shop close to me that is at least 20.00 cheaper on the Shimano reels, but the Candy store still beats there price. They dont have a large reel case full of reels to choise from, I usually call and place the order if its not in stock. I will have to find there buisiness card or get the address from my GPS, I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Where in Salisbury? Im just down the road from there (20miles or so) and would love to check it out! Is the name "the candy store" or is that a nickname? And wherebouts is it or what is it near?


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

Fleming candy co.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Its off of hwy 29. great little shop, I spend as much money as possible there to support the local business's


----------



## Bill Lamb (Sep 13, 2007)

*You can get the candy co directions from google*

Fleming Candy Company
3680 S Main St
Salisbury, NC,
28147-7910 
Phone: 704-633-4251 

Mr Fleming to me he would order anything I wanted, takes a week to get it in, they are a wholesale candy co, you would never know driving by the place the showroom was a huge tackle shop. I'll never shop any where else and I am 45 minute away. In order to keep his prices down he is CASH only, no checks, no cards. He has the nicest surf rod spikes ever as well.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Bill Lamb said:


> Thanks Tacpayne! You would not believe how much tackle I was able to purchase there as well. I even purchased my little girl a "Pink" rod/reel as well. She thinks she's going to catch a King on it I think. I paid less for my reel there than any price I have seen on the net!


She'll be out fishing you in no time!! Good luck with the new gear.


----------



## FISHING MEDIC (Oct 9, 2008)

Dave, that is the place i was telling you about, where i got my tica.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

Tacpayne said:


> Reelkingin we must live really close to each other. I live off of Grace church road in Grace ridge



I live in downtown, close to the sqr


----------



## Itzakeeper (Apr 16, 2009)

yea, its a great place, and i as well like to support our local businesses. i live in china grove and only takes me around 5min. to get there..


----------



## jpat2277 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Great place*

90% of all my surf fishing tackle comes from flemming. He ordered me a ldx breakaway, cant remember exactly what i paid for it, but it was cheaper than everyone else. Also got a 525 mag for $129. That was a couple of years ago so prices may have gone up, but you will not find anyone with lower prices anywhere. He also can get diawa ballistics, and i think he can order the blanks as well. I live in rockwell, so i can get there in about 15mins. No disrespect to the sponsers on this board, Flemming is a local buisness that does not advertise, all purchases are made in the store with cash only. Some of us are just lucky to have it near by. 
Jeff


----------



## Sea Fisher (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes sir, Flemings is the place to go. He has saved me lots of money on tsunami and tica rods and my Diawa conventional reels. Hes big on Diawa stuff. Been going their for years and only bought candy from him one time. lol


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds like a nice place.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I've only made it in there once, on my way to the Charlotte tourney. But it was a great shop. I ish I'd had some money. I'm sure I could have found something in there to spend it on! 

Evan


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I really wish I could check this place out one day fellas. Sounds like a neat place! I looked it up on google earth. It's 5 hours and change from my house!! Seems like a crazy place for a tackle shop, but the best places are always where you'd least expect them. Hopefully one day I can make it out there.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*Great Guys....For sure*

I have bought a few items there myself, recently. I have lived and worked in Salisbury at least 15 years and just found out about this place about a year ago. I have been in several times since. It is like a CRACK house for the fisherman, If you cannot afford it, you better not go in. You WILL leave with something that you say you cannot do without. Wifes just don't get it, guess that is the reason I don't have those anymore. Now it is FAIR GAME, as long as the dollars hold out. I have noticed reading this thread that there are a lot of folks on here from the Salisbury and surrounding areas. It is surprising to me anyway. Maybe we could get them to do a gift certificate thing  and just give everyone the HINT for Christmas and B-days, that would be the ticket.
Have a GREAT DAY :fishing:


----------

